# Extralite Hubs



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone have a set? Any issues with them?

I'm thinking about having a set


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

You might get better response to your question at http://weightweenies.starbike.com or www.fairwheelbike.com/forum


----------

